# Mynah birds?



## zorba (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello we are fairly new to this forum. We are ex Suffolk people of 45 years. We generally just read threads etc but wondered if members may help us. 
We currently have 2 adult cats, 3 kittens from 1 mum and 1 rescued kitten from a dustbin. 3 rescued dogs (1 dalmation who is 14 and came from dalmation resue 10 years ago in UK and travelled with us) ( 2 from here). 22 chickens of various breeds and so on.
We live in Greece on the paradise island of Zakynthos where we own our 5 letting studios. We are now looking for a mynah bird to buy or rehome. We are aware of regs on movement of livestock, but are very keen to welcome one into our home.
Sarah and Ian


----------

